# Average productive life for dairy goats?



## dannyduprey (Jun 8, 2010)

We have the chance to add a Nubian doe to our small herd of Lamanchas. The Nubian is 7 years old, and not freshened recently. The breeder seems responsible, and is near us.
My question is: how long, typically, do Nubians breed and give milk. We aren't looking for prize-winning quantities. Just want to compare the milk, and possibly have Nubian milk available when the Lamanchas are dry.
Dan in SW Florida


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Most dairies will breed for milk up to 10 years old, I personally won't go beyond 10 but some have bred does for successful kiddings and lactations as late as 12.
It depends totally on the doe too...Is she in good health and condition as she ages? Has she ever had any difficult deliveries?
Goats who are retired from breeding tend to live longer due to the risk of fatality with difficult deliveries in "old" age.

If she's healthy you should get at least 2-3 freshenings from her.


----------

